# Does anyone like Cerwin-Vega CMX-10S 10" 200W Powered Subwoofer



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Does anyone like the Cerwin-Vega CMX-10S 10" 200W Powered Subwoofer?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I like Cerwin Vega gear and for music I would say go for it but for home theater I would get something that digs deeper than 36hz.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

That Cerwin Vega is overpriced and an underachiever. For that price one could get an Emotiva Ultra Sub 10 ($290 delivered).


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> I like Cerwin Vega gear and for music I would say go for it but for home theater I would get something that digs deeper than 36hz.


:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

When i was a kid Cerwin Vega was the brand everyone wanted cause they were big and loud. Now that i'm older i know there are far better brands out there that will acheive much better results for less money. 

If i were you i would shop around awhile before getting one.:T


----------

